# EVANNEX Cordless Portable Mini Vacuum for Tesla Owners



## EVANNEX (Feb 22, 2017)

For more information visit:
https://evannex.com/products/cordless-portable-vacuum-for-tesla-owners

EVANNEX has developed a Cordless Portable Mini Vacuum for Tesla Owners. Rechargeable directly from your in-car USB ports, the EVANNEX Cordless Portable Mini Vacuum for Tesla Owners has been designed to fit conveniently in the driver or passenger door compartment where it's within easy reach whenever you spot anything that needs vacuuming.

Keeping your Tesla interior clean is imperative for most Tesla owners. That means when small pieces of lint, dust, paper, dirt, leaves, sand, or pebbles wind up on the floor of your Tesla or inside your center console storage compartment(s), in the frunk or trunk, along your front or rear seat folds, or even in your glove box, you want them cleaned up ASAP. You can wait to clean your Tesla up at your next car wash, or when you get home with your household vacuum, but it's much more convenient to reach into your door compartment, grab a high-powered, compact, cordless, portable vacuum, and rid yourself of the debris right when you notice it.

There are lots of generic car vacuums on the market and we've tested quite a few-looking for the perfect combination of power, aesthetics, size, and function appropriate for Tesla owners. Many of the generic vacuums on the market are underpowered, too big or unwieldy, difficult to charge, and even more difficult to store efficiently inside your vehicle. The EVANNEX Cordless, Portable Vacuum is the right high-powered vacuuming solution for every Tesla model.

_Important Note: Please do not use while driving vehicle._

_*USE CODE: KITTY5 to receive $5 off orders of $50 or more.*_

[IMG='width:1018px;']https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0196/5170/files/CORDLESS_PORTABLE_VACUUM_TESLA-SET_1.jpg?v=1582905520[/IMG]​






















* MODEL S / X*




























​
For more information visit:
https://evannex.com/products/cordless-portable-vacuum-for-tesla-owners

*For any questions and/or inquiries, please email us at:*
[email protected]


----------

